# Video Card Info



## thetotzky (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone..

Is there any command how to see the external video card information??

I can't find it in dmesg.boot or dmidecode..

Help me pls


----------



## adamk (Sep 1, 2009)

What information are you looking for?  'pciconf -vl' will display all PCI/AGP devices, including the vendor and model video card.

Adam


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 1, 2009)

If you're using Nvidia cards, x11/nvidia-settings can show the details of the video card.


----------



## tangram (Sep 1, 2009)

thetotzky said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone..
> 
> Is there any command how to see the external video card information??
> 
> ...



dmidecode is available as a third party application, sysutils/dmidecode.


```
# cd /usr/ports/dmidecode
# make install clean
# rehash
```

Have fun


----------



## thetotzky (Sep 2, 2009)

figured out with "pciconf"

thanks!


----------

